# Issues with s3fs



## tvs (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi,

I'm working with several FreeBSD servers installed on Amazon instances, now I'm trying to mount some S3 buckets using the fuse-s3fs package, it somehow works but I have several issues:

1. For some reason, the reported available space is 8G*B* (I don't know where that amount came from, S3 is supposed to have unlimited space (although I realise that some specific size must be defined), anyway, I found that I can't store more than 5G*B* on the mounted file system, anybody knows why? *A*lso, how can I overcome this limitation?
To mount the S3 bucket, I did this: `s3fs <bucket-name> /mnt -ouse_cache=/tmp,allow_other`; when I execute `df -h` I see this:

```
Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ada0a     9.7G    9.7G   -788M   109%    /
devfs          1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/xbd5p1     29G    5.5G     21G    21%    /usr/local/www
df: File system /mnt does not have a block size, assuming 512.
/dev/fuse      8.0G      0B    8.0G     0%    /mnt
```
You can see the / has 109% ! It seems the space used in S3 is counted as space used in /,  I guess I'm doing something wrong when mounting the file system, anybody know what?


----------

